# DIY Toys!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

These are some toys i made for the tiels and budgies yesterday.








Just a stringy beady one, the tiels will like playing with the beads.









A paddle pop stick and bead one, and look what it says








Bails (as in Bailee, i didn't have any O's or E's or Cookie would've got one too)









A dragonfly-ish toy









A chain toy i restored with rope and beads









A braided toy with beads, a bell and a domino to play with







\

And the most awesome one for last!








A wiffle ball, bead and rope toy!  Used up all i had left of my cotton rope, but it's so cool i don't care.

Here's a few pics of Cookie and Bailee playing with them, the budgies are more cautious of new toys, so no photos of them playing yet.








Cookie looks around at the new toys, she nibbles one...









But looking beautiful is more important!









Bailee plays with the "Bails" toy when he realises something so cool!









"Mum, it says my name!"


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow Bea good job on the toys  I am so not creative when it comes to stuff like that...lol the last one looks like you could have bought it in a store


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww I love your tiels  hehe

Those toys are superb!  Here's my order:

-1 wiffle ball with beads/rope
-1 toy with Maya on it
-1 toy with Dizzy on it
-1 chain with rope and beads

I'll PM you my address 

Kirby  hehe Superb job, im so jelious! My tiels would so love all those toys...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks!  I'm happy with the last one too. I need to go to a craft store and hopefully stock up on some more cotton rope and i want some raffia too, to make some shredder toys.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Now i want to go tomorrow and get some stuff to make more toys 

It's hard to find cotton rope though, i only find nylon  I also want some of that plastic chain... my guys would love it! Especially Dizzy... 

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The plastic chain was part of a toy i got Blinkie and Ozzie earlier this year, the tiels ripped everything off it though. The cotton rope i used was from www.myparrotshop.com so were the wiffle balls and quick links (for hanging the toys). I would think that a craft store would have similar items too.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

yay! I found a link to a Canadian dealer, and am odering all this stuff tomorrow!  What size plastic chain is that? 4mm? 6mm? 8mm? Im going to order 6mm... Hope its a good size for the tiels! lol

ps- Im gettin cotton rope from them, aswell as leather rope, tons of big and small beads, coloured bells, those links, a medium blue whiffle ball, two small whiffles (an orange and a white), and some other good stuff! Im so excited to make some toys for the guys now.

Kirby


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are cool must have took you a long time to make all of them !


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I spent a couple of hours making them at the weekend. It was fun though.

Nathan, i can't wait to see what you make with all that stuff!  At the weekend i'm hoping to get to a craft store to find some more supplies.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww i bet the love them. I'm working on a new swing like think. I'll post piccies once i get it done. Might take a while.


----------

